# Hampshire College Campus Safety Lead Supervisor



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Once part of the THREE college Campus Police, apparently they dropped out. Speculation as to why can lead to loads of laughs, I'm GUESSING.

Lead Supervisor of Campus Safety
Institution:
*Hampshire College*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/17/2018

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Notes:
included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

Hampshire College, an independent, innovative liberal arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, seeks a lead supervisor of campus safety for the office of campus safety and security.

The lead supervisor of campus safety oversees the daily operations of the campus safety officers. They may manage shift schedules, perform evaluations, and make recommendations to the director of campus safety and security on safety related issues. The supervisor patrols the College properties during the academic semester, and during college breaks or curtailed operations; provides routine assistance to employees and guests of Hampshire College; maintain access controls; and conduct property checks. Additional duties may also include parking enforcement, permitting, crowd and traffic control, and event coordination. The lead supervisor of campus safety and security acts as liaison to the student EMT group. This position holds supervisory responsibilities.

An associate degree with a minimum of three years job-related experience is required. EMT certification is also required. Qualified candidate should have knowledge of state, local and federal laws related to campus safety; awareness of security on college campuses, including card access, CCTV, crime prevention by environmental design; general safety practices; and comprehension of investigations, report writing, field training, and supervision of personnel.

Experience in security, crime prevention and community engagement in campus safety, first aid, and CPR is a must. Successful candidate should possess excellent oral and written communication skills; have a proven record of collaborative leadership skills with the ability to work effectively with a wide variety of campus offices and personnel; and the capacity to lead, intervene, and resolve issues and conflicts that arise in conjunction with campus safety. 

Demonstrated knowledge and skills working in a diverse campus or community environment with the ability to apply a compassionate approach to enforcement of college police and procedures in a campus community is essential. Officers will be required to wear security uniforms provided by Hampshire College. Candidate must have commitment to community policing model, be able to use vacation time outside of regular school calendar, and to lift up to 25 lbs. This position requires a valid Massachusetts drivers license and must successfully meet the requirements of Hampshire College driver credentialing policy.

This is a full time, benefited position. We offer a competitive salary and excellent benefits program. Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities

www.hampshire.edu

Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Hampshire College

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.hampshire.edu/


----------

